# Been offered a job in Dubai



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

As the title states I have been offered a job working in publishing for around 18,000 dirham per month. I'm some what confused about the cost off living from rent to food, bills and genrally most aspects. I've looked around the internet trying to get some idea but havn't had much luck. I know there are many out there that would jump at this job offer. BUt I would like to be clear in my mind about what I am getting into. Can anyone give me a run down about genral living in Dubai. I would be most greatfull.

I'm also very inteseted in the sailing aspect off life out there. So any further infomation about this would be great.

K.r
Dropdis


----------



## sameena (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello Dropdis,

Currently where are you based in? I live in Dubai. Its a nice place but the rents are have hiked recently to the greatest extent. Dhs. 18000 per month is a decent salary but again it depends if you will stay with your family or all alone. 

Incase of any more specific questions please feel free to mail me.

Best regards,
Sameena.


----------



## zahoum (Nov 11, 2007)

*willing to relocate to Dubai*

Hi all
I would like to move to Dubai. I want to go there to find a job and than my husband and 2 kids come after. I have 14 years experience in financial services can you please help me any advice thank you very much 
can some tell me if going there is better as all agencies told me so.


----------



## linkbuz (Sep 22, 2007)

well first want to knwo are u willing to live in a rent apartment ? 
the basic expense here are

rent if paid by company well n good no worries
transportation if u have internatioanl licence and transport is provide by the comapny than no worires

if u need to live for a three or fours yrs it is better to buy a aprtment with bank finnace and get back u investment in such time period 

need to know more abt ? 
yes ur child education if it is offered by the comapany than u are in heaven


----------



## sivaqatar (Nov 19, 2007)

Hai i m looking for looking for job overthere in dubai,Now i m in qatar,I m working as a Chemical sales engineer with more then 4+years experience,with valid qatar driving license.Can any one help to find jobs overthere in dubai.
or advice some site to find local jobs .
thank


----------



## jabadot (Apr 1, 2008)

*I need a Job*

Hi everyone im looking for any job that will take me to dubai
I can speak English,Arabic,French,Nigerian and im lebanese so please just any job...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll need to be a lot more specific.

A list of employment agencies can be found on one of the sticky threads


----------

